# Storage Options



## Halloweendad13 (Jul 4, 2017)

So every year I either purchase or build new props. My collection is getting bigger and bigger. Where the heck does everyone store their Halloween props? 
P.S. my wife would love ideas for this as well.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

In my case we bought a storage shed to put behind the house


----------



## Cephus (Sep 10, 2018)

Lots and lots of bins, plus we have a spot in the back yard where a previous owner tried to fence off an area and it's about 20 feet long and 8 feet wide and 7 feet high. We lined it with tarps and it's where we keep our fencing and other really large, but weather-resistant props. It all gets covered up with tarps and everything keeps just fine.


----------



## Cephus (Sep 10, 2018)

Hairazor said:


> In my case we bought a storage shed to put behind the house


I keep thinking I ought to do that, but someone suggested getting one of those ocean shipping containers and having it buried in the back yard, with a ramp so you can get down into it. That might be something we look into sometime, we have tons of space.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

^ Sounds like a plan but we have a very small yard


----------



## poplarhouse (Aug 2, 2015)

Cephus said:


> I keep thinking I ought to do that, but someone suggested getting one of those ocean shipping containers and having it buried in the back yard, with a ramp so you can get down into it. That might be something we look into sometime, we have tons of space.


You know, I've always dreamed of having an underground vault. If that shipping container is large enough, you could build a mausoleum above it and make it part of your display when it's empty... just grey-skying, here.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

^ I like your thinking


----------



## Cephus (Sep 10, 2018)

Hairazor said:


> ^ Sounds like a plan but we have a very small yard


My back yard is about 3 acres so I have lots of space.


----------



## Cephus (Sep 10, 2018)

poplarhouse said:


> You know, I've always dreamed of having an underground vault. If that shipping container is large enough, you could build a mausoleum above it and make it part of your display when it's empty... just grey-skying, here.


The expense isn't in the container, those are pretty cheap, it's in digging the huge hole. Luckily, I could roll a crane and a backhoe right into the yard and it shouldn't be that bad. I really have to consider this!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Most of our stuff gets stored in the basement crawlspace, either as is (tombstones, skellies, and jackos) or in bins. The fencing and Home Depot horse go into a shed in the backyard. A few items live in the finished part of the basement.

We also address storage by periodically purging items we no longer use in our display. We have a friend who does a garage walkthrough and small yard display who happily accepts our discards. It’s a win- win for all of us:jol:


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

If you can, and can afford it, you might look at one of those steel or plastic sheds they constantly advertise on TV.


----------



## Plant 175 (Jan 11, 2017)

Put some plywood down in your attic and use that area.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Careful about using attic space for storage if you live in a hot area. I’ve heard of props melting in the heat.


----------



## ZombieBride (May 14, 2018)

Sheds are the best.

I try to see how many things I can stuff inside other things. Like plushy prop stuffed inside ceramic pumpkin cradled by nest of rubber snakes & bats.

It helps if you can "cube" as many things as possible too. Buying stackable, sturdy bins with lids and eliminating cardboard helped way more than I thought it would. Do yourself a favor and mark all items clearly on all sides and top. If a single prop needs more than one bin, put "Bonejangles - Bin 2 of 4". Contractor grade garage bags for things that can't be "cubed". 

Hollows between the studs in your garage walls are great for long items & poles. 

You can also try sorting out stuff that isn't necessarily a prop, like keeping costumes in the closet instead of with Halloween boxes. 

Offer stuff you don't want anymore to a local haunt or friends & neighbors who may like them.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Big stuff (fence, cemetery columns, tombstones, etc) are in the garage. small things are stored in totes and on shelves under the basement stairs and in our fruit cellar. Masks are on styro wig heads in closets, with costumes hung on hangers. We don't use our attic due to temperature extremes. We also purge things every year or so as we change our theme. I think once I'm done haunting we'll have a lot of empty space at our house!


----------



## DonHBloomer (Feb 2, 2016)

*Put that stuff*

I bought two 4 ft by 8 ft metal sheds and joined them end to end for a 4 by 16 shed in the side space between the house and the fence. Completely out of sight.
But now I have moved to a new house. My storage area is going to be a shed that will be built under the deck. Again completely out of sight.


----------



## Lot13 (Sep 7, 2008)

I understand completely Halloweenda! I started out with a few things that fit in a closet in my laundry room and after years of halloween parties, I think I have more stuff than Walmart!  For the last 9 or 10 years we have been using the upstairs loft in my husband's garage. It's 10 ft wide by 36 ft long but has a lot of other stuff besides my Halloween in it too. But that idea is no longer working for a few reasons. Number one reason being that as we are getting older, hauling heavy totes up and down the stairs is getting more difficult and a lot less fun. The second reason is because of the problem with organizing it up there so that I can find what I need when I need it. 

We are now considering on adding a bump out room on the back of the garage so that we can just walk in and out of there and not up and down the stairs anymore. We also have some big, heavy things that have stayed in my husband's garage and each year seem to be more of an irritation to him so it would be nice to move those things out into that space so he has his space back. (Things like shelves of halloween and tables, etc) I'm thinking that when the space is exclusive to my halloween stuff I will be better able to organize and maintain the organization. Hoping to get this done in the spring so I'll let you know next year how this idea works. 

I am loving hearing everyone's solutions and ideas on this!


----------



## trachcanman99 (Sep 4, 2015)

my question is unless you live in tornado alley with no storm shelter available why bother to bury it? why not leave in above ground, many stack some dirt around it, paint it a blotchy gray, let vines grow over it and once you empty it out you can make it into another prop like was suggested. foam would allow you to turn it into what every you want to make it this year, witches house, crypt, haunted saloon.


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

We have a shed that's the width of our 2 car garage and 4 feet deep that holds my blowmolds & coffin (also used as storage) in one half, then the shack that hubby designed to be collapsable and the patio furniture in the other half. The small shed with the lawnmower & BBQ grill also holds all the headstones, fencing rolls, cemetery sign and the animal skeletons are in the tiny little loft. Skeletons are all hanging out - literally - in the garage and the rest in totes.


----------

